# Crankshaft Leak - do I need a new engine?



## Ryan23 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 1999 Nissan Sentra GXE. I had low oil, but no oil puddles, so I took my car in for service. They determine that it was a crankshaft seal leak, and replaced the seal. I kept an eye on the oil for two weeks, and did not notice any more problems. However, in the third week I noticed a burning smell coming from under the hood after driving the car for approx. 5 minutes. I took the car back in and they determine that the crankshaft seal was starting to leak again. They replaced the seal, free of charge, and I picked it up today. When I picked it up the mechanic said that if the crankshaft seal starting to leak again then I would need a new engine. Is this reasonable? Should I get a second opinion?


----------



## GT2871RBLUBIRD (Oct 25, 2007)

definitly shouldnt at all need a new engine becuase of the crankshaft seal.

if that seal isnt replaced correctly t can leak again like its doing. a second opinon with someone who knows what they are doing would be very valid.

i have read a few post where that seal was leaking and they replaced it and it still leaked becuase it wasnt 100% installed correctly


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

damn straight....

absolutely no reason an old or misinstalled seal effes up a CRANKSHAFT!!

all it is is rubber seal riding on the crank outter surface.

only ONLY ONLY reason is by some mystical other-worldly chance that the part of the crank the seal rides on is seriously gouged, and if the mechanic didn't notice something like that when it's in the direct viewing of installing the seal..... he's a complete idiot... in fact, i've never replaced a seal and i'd never use that idiot again can he didn't do it right. i never have done it before... will soon... and will just be reading how... and i can garuntee you it'll work the first time.

he's full of sh!t. <--the mechanic... or should i say mecantfixit.


----------

